# Small danger on the road, but not birds



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Is it only me questionning why there are so many spare parts of the cars that probably got crashed on Emirates or any other road... Those flat tires and metal pieces are sometimes just in the middle of the road. What do you think about it?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I think the RTA should employ more workmen at a pittance a week to risk their lives on an hourly basis by rushing out into the middle lanes of the 8 lane emirates road and pick up bits of errant tyre...

That way it's stop accidents caused by blow outs.

Oh and I also think they should only do this at night (when it's quieter) but dressed from head to toe in black....


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> I think the RTA should employ more workmen at a pittance a week to risk their lives on an hourly basis by rushing out into the middle lanes of the 8 lane emirates road and pick up bits of errant tyre...
> 
> That way it's stop accidents caused by blow outs.
> 
> Oh and I also think they should only do this at night (when it's quieter) but dressed from head to toe in black....


you are a brilliant mind! I have friends in RTA, I will give them a clue what to do and specify that it was your idea, ok? ))))))))


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> you are a brilliant mind!* I have friends in RTA*, I will give them a clue what to do and specify that it was your idea, ok? ))))))))


Should we be calling you the wasta queen instead?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Should we be calling you the wasta queen instead?


Instead of?? 


-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Instead of??
> 
> 
> -


*Ms The-only-russian-woman-I-know-without-blonde-hair* of course!


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> *Ms The-only-russian-woman-I-know-without-blonde-hair* of course!


I am Mrs. =//= the rest is correct )))) no "blond" brains either )))


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Should we be calling you the wasta queen instead?


Just Queen is fine


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> I am Mrs. =//= the rest is correct )))) no "blond" brains either )))


No brains period hun!


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> No brains period hun!


"Andy Capp - the old UK bloND - thanks for that, you know who you are...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> "Andy Capp - the old UK bloND - thanks for that, you know who you are...


Actually it's grey!


----------

